# الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## sunny man (28 أغسطس 2007)

*الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*​​*لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*​​*الشك:*
          يعمل الشيطان على زرع الشكوك فى كل مجالات الحياة. لأن الإنسان فى حالة الشك يكون ضعيفاً, فيتمكن الشيطان من الأنتصار عليه..
** وما أسهل عليه أن يغرس الشك فى كل العلاقات الأجتماعية: كالشك فى إخلاص الزوج أو الزوجة, أو فى علاقة الصديق بصديقه, أو الشريك بشريكه فى العمل. الشك فى صدق الناس وفى أمانتهم وفى حسن نواياهم. وفى نياتهم ومقاصدهم. كل ذلك لكى يزعزع صلة الناس ببعضهم البعض, ويحولها إلى إنقسامات ونزاع, ويضيّع الحب الذى هو عماد الحياة الروحية والإجتماعية كلها..
          حتى الأمور التى يمكن أن تمر ببساطة, يعقدها الشيطان بشكوك عديدة, وقد يخلق منها مشاكل عويصة..
*** *إنه يشكك التلاميذ فى موسم الإمتحانات... الشك فى صعوبة الأسئلة, وفى القدرة على النجاح. وإن أمكن النجاح يثير الشك فى إمكانية التفوق والإلتحاق بكلية مرموقة. وإن نجح الطالب وتخرج, يقدّم له الشك فى إمكانية الحصول على وظيفة.
** كذلك الشك فى الأخبار سواء التى تنشر فى الصحف, أو التى ترد فى كل وسائل الإعلام: هل هى فعلاً حقيقية أم أن وراءها غرضاً معيناً يقصده الكاتب أو المذيع. ويزداد الشك كلما تضاربت الأخبار أو تنوعت أساليب عرضها..
** وقد يتطور الأمر فيشك الإنسان فى ذاته, وفى مدى قدرته. وربما يشك فى حالته الصحية, وهل هو مريض بالمرض الفلانى, أم أن الأطباء والأقرباء يخفون الأمر عنه أو يهونون عليه وقع الخبر..! وربما فتاة يأتى شاب ليخطبها فتشك فى قبوله لها. وهل سيمضى ثم لا يعود.؟!
**** بل أن الشك قد يصل إلى الإيمان أيضاً والعقيدة. مثلما حدث فى نشر الشيوعية, وبعض الكتابات الإلحادية, أو فى قيام بعض البدع والملل والنحل. ويتساءل العقل فى حيرة وفى شك: اين الحقيقة؟
** وقد يكون الشك فى امكانية الحياة مع الله، وهل هى سهلة أم صعبة؟ والى أى مدى يمكن السلوك بالمبادئ السامية فى مجتمعات أنتشر فيها الفساد، وأصبحت الفضيلة فيها محاطة بعقبات وأشواك!
** والشك عموماً يحتاج الى علاج، والى بحث ورويّة واقتناع. وفى العلاقات الاجتماعية ربما يلزمه احياناً شئ من المواجهة أو من الصراحة، أو العقاب. وهنا ينبع شك آخر: هل المواجهة أو العتاب تأتى بنتيجة سليمة أم تؤول لها حالة أكثر سوءاً؟! وهل الذى ستواجهه أو تعاتب سيقبل ذلك. أم يغضب ويثور ويهدد؟!
***​*اليأس*
أخطر ما فى الشك أنه قد يزداد حتى يتحول الى يأس. على أن اليأس اذا زاد، واذا سيطر على مشاعر انسان، فقد يجعله ينحرف أحياناً ويلجأ الى حلول غير سليمة...
** فإنسان قد يقع فى مشكلة ويحاول أن يصل الى حلها فلا يعرف. وأخيراً إن طال الوقت ولم يجد للمشكلة حلاً، قد يلجأ الى وسائل لا يرضى عنها الضمير مثل الكذب أو الغش أو التحايل مركزّا على الرغبة فى الوصول أياً كانت الوسيلة خاطئة! وإن وبخه ضميره، يرد قائلاً: ماذا افعل! ليس أمامى طريق آخر، لقد يئست... 
          هذا الانسان ينقصه الصبر أو الحكمة، أو على الأقل المشورة...
** أو انسان آخر تواجهه مشكلة، فيصلى الى الله كثيراً أن ينقذه منها. وإذ يمرّ الوقت وتبقى المشكلة قائمة، ربما يدركه اليأس من حلها. ثم يوسوس له الشيطان أنه لا فائدة من الصلاة ولا منفعة، وأن الله لا يسمع أو لا يرحم... ويبدأ إيمانه أن يهتز ولا يعود يصلى من أجل هذه المشكلة ولا من أجل أى سبب آخر...
** شخص آخر تقابله فى متاعب فى حياته الزوجية، أو خلافات بينه وبين زوجته، ويحاول أن يقنعها بفكره فلا تقتنع، فتبدأ محبته لها أن أن تفتر، ويعمل على استعادة الحب القديم فلا يستطيع... وأخيراً ييأس من استمرار حياته معها، ويبدأ فى التفكير فى تطليقها. ويتم الطلاق نتيجة لليأس، ويكون مأساة للأسرة وللأولاد...
** شخص آخريزداد الخلاف بينه وبين بعض أصدقائه، ويصطدم بحقيقة تزعجه وهى خيانة من البعض، وعدم أمانة من البعض الآخر، فيشك فى الصداقة والأصدقاء، وتنحرف نفسيته، فييأس من كل هذه العلاقات، وينعزل بعيداً عن أى صديق خوفاً من أن تتكرر المأساة. ولا يعود يأتمن أحداً أو يتحدث بأسراره لأحد!!
** أو انسان كان طيب القلب متسامحاً مع الكل، فوجد أنهم يستغلون طيبته ويمتهنون كرامته. ويجد أن الوداعة والتواضع يعتبرهما البعض دليلاً على الضعف. ويتكرر هذا الأمر، فيدركه اليأس من حياة السمو والفضيلة والهدوء، وينقلب الى صورة عكسية تماماً فى معاملته مع الآخرين.. فلا يعود يغفر أية اساءة لأحد، بل يقابل السيئة بما هو اسوأ منها...
** وانسان آخر تكثر عليه المشاكل والضيقات، ويحتمل على قدر طاقته، ثم يضيق صدره أخيراً بكثرة الاحتمال. وإذ تزداد آلامه يوماً بعد يوم، ولا يجد معونة من أحد، ولا حلاً لكل ما يكابده، حينئذ يدركه اليأس ويعصره، ويفكر فى التخلص من هذه الحياة كلها بالانتحار، نتيجة ليأسه...
** أو شخص آخر يقع فى الخطيئة ثم يتوب أو يحاول التوبة، ولكنه يعود للخطيئة مرة اخرى وثانية وثالثة، فيدركه اليأس من حياة التوبة وينغمس فى الخطيئة.


----------



## فادية (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

ميرسي عزيزي على الموضوع الحلو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



فادية قال:


> ميرسي عزيزي على الموضوع الحلو
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

موضوع جميل جدا يا sunny man ميررررسى وربنا معاك  .


----------



## sunny man (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



Dona Nabil قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا sunny man ميررررسى وربنا معاك .


 


شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## mero_engel (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*عندك حق عزيزي صني*
*الشك والياس اكثر حاجتين ممكن يدمروا حياه الانسان*
*ميرسي ليك ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sunny man (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



mero_engel قال:


> *عندك حق عزيزي صني*
> 
> *الشك والياس اكثر حاجتين ممكن يدمروا حياه الانسان*
> 
> *ميرسي ليك ربنا يباركك*​


 

شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (18 مايو 2008)

*الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*

* الشك واليأس

من حروب الشياطين



الشك:

يعمل الشيطان على زرع الشكوك فى كل مجالات الحياة. لأن الإنسان فى حالة الشك يكون ضعيفاً, فيتمكن الشيطان من الأنتصار عليه..

** وما أسهل عليه أن يغرس الشك فى كل العلاقات الأجتماعية: كالشك فى إخلاص الزوج أو الزوجة, أو فى علاقة الصديق بصديقه, أو الشريك بشريكه فى العمل. الشك فى صدق الناس وفى أمانتهم وفى حسن نواياهم. وفى نياتهم ومقاصدهم. كل ذلك لكى يزعزع صلة الناس ببعضهم البعض, ويحولها إلى إنقسامات ونزاع, ويضيّع الحب الذى هو عماد الحياة الروحية والإجتماعية كلها..

حتى الأمور التى يمكن أن تمر ببساطة, يعقدها الشيطان بشكوك عديدة, وقد يخلق منها مشاكل عويصة..

** إنه يشكك التلاميذ فى موسم الإمتحانات... الشك فى صعوبة الأسئلة, وفى القدرة على النجاح. وإن أمكن النجاح يثير الشك فى إمكانية التفوق والإلتحاق بكلية مرموقة. وإن نجح الطالب وتخرج, يقدّم له الشك فى إمكانية الحصول على وظيفة.

** كذلك الشك فى الأخبار سواء التى تنشر فى الصحف, أو التى ترد فى كل وسائل الإعلام: هل هى فعلاً حقيقية أم أن وراءها غرضاً معيناً يقصده الكاتب أو المذيع. ويزداد الشك كلما تضاربت الأخبار أو تنوعت أساليب عرضها..

** وقد يتطور الأمر فيشك الإنسان فى ذاته, وفى مدى قدرته. وربما يشك فى حالته الصحية, وهل هو مريض بالمرض الفلانى, أم أن الأطباء والأقرباء يخفون الأمر عنه أو يهونون عليه وقع الخبر..! وربما فتاة يأتى شاب ليخطبها فتشك فى قبوله لها. وهل سيمضى ثم لا يعود.؟!

** بل أن الشك قد يصل إلى الإيمان أيضاً والعقيدة. مثلما حدث فى نشر الشيوعية, وبعض الكتابات الإلحادية, أو فى قيام بعض البدع والملل والنحل. ويتساءل العقل فى حيرة وفى شك: اين الحقيقة؟

** وقد يكون الشك فى امكانية الحياة مع الله، وهل هى سهلة أم صعبة؟ والى أى مدى يمكن السلوك بالمبادئ السامية فى مجتمعات أنتشر فيها الفساد، وأصبحت الفضيلة فيها محاطة بعقبات وأشواك!

** والشك عموماً يحتاج الى علاج، والى بحث ورويّة واقتناع. وفى العلاقات الاجتماعية ربما يلزمه احياناً شئ من المواجهة أو من الصراحة، أو العقاب. وهنا ينبع شك آخر: هل المواجهة أو العتاب تأتى بنتيجة سليمة أم تؤول لها حالة أكثر سوءاً؟! وهل الذى ستواجهه أو تعاتب سيقبل ذلك. أم يغضب ويثور ويهدد؟!

***

اليأس

أخطر ما فى الشك أنه قد يزداد حتى يتحول الى يأس. على أن اليأس اذا زاد، واذا سيطر على مشاعر انسان، فقد يجعله ينحرف أحياناً ويلجأ الى حلول غير سليمة...

** فإنسان قد يقع فى مشكلة ويحاول أن يصل الى حلها فلا يعرف. وأخيراً إن طال الوقت ولم يجد للمشكلة حلاً، قد يلجأ الى وسائل لا يرضى عنها الضمير مثل الكذب أو الغش أو التحايل مركزّا على الرغبة فى الوصول أياً كانت الوسيلة خاطئة! وإن وبخه ضميره، يرد قائلاً: ماذا افعل! ليس أمامى طريق آخر، لقد يئست... 

هذا الانسان ينقصه الصبر أو الحكمة، أو على الأقل المشورة...

** أو انسان آخر تواجهه مشكلة، فيصلى الى الله كثيراً أن ينقذه منها. وإذ يمرّ الوقت وتبقى المشكلة قائمة، ربما يدركه اليأس من حلها. ثم يوسوس له الشيطان أنه لا فائدة من الصلاة ولا منفعة، وأن الله لا يسمع أو لا يرحم... ويبدأ إيمانه أن يهتز ولا يعود يصلى من أجل هذه المشكلة ولا من أجل أى سبب آخر...

** شخص آخر تقابله فى متاعب فى حياته الزوجية، أو خلافات بينه وبين زوجته، ويحاول أن يقنعها بفكره فلا تقتنع، فتبدأ محبته لها أن أن تفتر، ويعمل على استعادة الحب القديم فلا يستطيع... وأخيراً ييأس من استمرار حياته معها، ويبدأ فى التفكير فى تطليقها. ويتم الطلاق نتيجة لليأس، ويكون مأساة للأسرة وللأولاد...

** شخص آخريزداد الخلاف بينه وبين بعض أصدقائه، ويصطدم بحقيقة تزعجه وهى خيانة من البعض، وعدم أمانة من البعض الآخر، فيشك فى الصداقة والأصدقاء، وتنحرف نفسيته، فييأس من كل هذه العلاقات، وينعزل بعيداً عن أى صديق خوفاً من أن تتكرر المأساة. ولا يعود يأتمن أحداً أو يتحدث بأسراره لأحد!!

** أو انسان كان طيب القلب متسامحاً مع الكل، فوجد أنهم يستغلون طيبته ويمتهنون كرامته. ويجد أن الوداعة والتواضع يعتبرهما البعض دليلاً على الضعف. ويتكرر هذا الأمر، فيدركه اليأس من حياة السمو والفضيلة والهدوء، وينقلب الى صورة عكسية تماماً فى معاملته مع الآخرين.. فلا يعود يغفر أية اساءة لأحد، بل يقابل السيئة بما هو اسوأ منها...

** وانسان آخر تكثر عليه المشاكل والضيقات، ويحتمل على قدر طاقته، ثم يضيق صدره أخيراً بكثرة الاحتمال. وإذ تزداد آلامه يوماً بعد يوم، ولا يجد معونة من أحد، ولا حلاً لكل ما يكابده، حينئذ يدركه اليأس ويعصره، ويفكر فى التخلص من هذه الحياة كلها بالانتحار، نتيجة ليأسه...

** أو شخص آخر يقع فى الخطيئة ثم يتوب أو يحاول التوبة، ولكنه يعود للخطيئة مرة اخرى وثانية وثالثة، فيدركه اليأس من حياة التوبة وينغمس فى الخطيئة*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*

حقا ما قولتي يا فيبي
وهناك ماقوله احبها كثيرا وهي " ليس في المسيحة يأس "
لان هناك دائما امل في شخص المسيح​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> حقا ما قولتي يا فيبي
> وهناك ماقوله احبها كثيرا وهي " ليس في المسيحة يأس "
> لان هناك دائما امل في شخص المسيح​



*ميرسى  على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*

*موضوعى جميل يا فيبي فعل*
*ميرسي ليك يا قمر *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فادية (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*

*تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي  فيبي *
*موضوع  جميل جدا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## رفيق حبيب (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*

ربنا يرحمنا منهم لانهم فعلا وخصوصا الياس اخطر سلاح موجه ضد الانسان وهو كالمرض  المعروف ولكن معروف ايضا شبه استحالة علاجة        ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## سيزار (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*

بصراحه موضوع فوق الممتاز حقيقى حقيقى تسلم ايدك .. موضوع قوى ويمس حياتنا عموما وكلامه متسلسل ومنسق وسهل الاستيعاب .. بأمانه اطلب تثبيت الموضوع لانه قوى جدا

شكرا اختنا الفاضله فيبى لقد وضعتى النقط على الحرف ووضحتى اتجاهات عديده كانت مجهوله لنا والان .. شكرا على التوضيح

باركك ربنا اختنا فيبى


----------



## فيبى 2010 (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوعى جميل يا فيبي فعل*
> *ميرسي ليك يا قمر *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى ياميرو نورتى الموضوع


----------



## فيبى 2010 (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*



فادية قال:


> *تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي  فيبي *
> *موضوع  جميل جدا *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى يافادية نورتى الموضوع


----------



## فيبى 2010 (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*



رفيق حبيب قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا منهم لانهم فعلا وخصوصا الياس اخطر سلاح موجه ضد الانسان وهو كالمرض  المعروف ولكن معروف ايضا شبه استحالة علاجة        ربنا يبارك تعبك



ميرسى يارفيق نورت الموضوع


----------



## فيبى 2010 (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*



سيزار قال:


> بصراحه موضوع فوق الممتاز حقيقى حقيقى تسلم ايدك .. موضوع قوى ويمس حياتنا عموما وكلامه متسلسل ومنسق وسهل الاستيعاب .. بأمانه اطلب تثبيت الموضوع لانه قوى جدا
> 
> شكرا اختنا الفاضله فيبى لقد وضعتى النقط على الحرف ووضحتى اتجاهات عديده كانت مجهوله لنا والان .. شكرا على التوضيح
> 
> باركك ربنا اختنا فيبى



ميرسى اوووى ياباشا ونورت الموضوع


----------



## sweetly heart (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*

فيبى 2010  موضوع رائع وحلوا اكتير بشكرك عليه 

لكن الشك بؤدى على طريقين عكس بعض احيانا الشك يؤدى الى اليقين واحيانا يؤدى الى الياس وهذا فرق كبير 

الرب يباركك فيبى 2010  دائما وفى انتظار جديدك


----------



## فيبى 2010 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشك واليأس من حروب الشياطين*



sweetly heart قال:


> فيبى 2010  موضوع رائع وحلوا اكتير بشكرك عليه
> 
> لكن الشك بؤدى على طريقين عكس بعض احيانا الشك يؤدى الى اليقين واحيانا يؤدى الى الياس وهذا فرق كبير
> 
> الرب يباركك فيبى 2010  دائما وفى انتظار جديدك



ميرسى لمرورك ياباشا نورت الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

*(الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*

الشك واليأس
من حروب الشياطين

الشك:


يعمل الشيطان على زرع الشكوك فى كل مجالات الحياة. لأن الإنسان فى حالة الشك يكون ضعيفاً, فيتمكن الشيطان من الأنتصار عليه..
** وما أسهل عليه أن يغرس الشك فى كل العلاقات الأجتماعية: كالشك فى إخلاص الزوج أو الزوجة, أو فى علاقة الصديق بصديقه, أو الشريك بشريكه فى العمل. الشك فى صدق الناس وفى أمانتهم وفى حسن نواياهم. وفى نياتهم ومقاصدهم. كل ذلك لكى يزعزع صلة الناس ببعضهم البعض, ويحولها إلى إنقسامات ونزاع, ويضيّع الحب الذى هو عماد الحياة الروحية والإجتماعية كلها..
حتى الأمور التى يمكن أن تمر ببساطة, يعقدها الشيطان بشكوك عديدة, وقد يخلق منها مشاكل عويصة..
** إنه يشكك التلاميذ فى موسم الإمتحانات... الشك فى صعوبة الأسئلة, وفى القدرة على النجاح. وإن أمكن النجاح يثير الشك فى إمكانية التفوق والإلتحاق بكلية مرموقة. وإن نجح الطالب وتخرج, يقدّم له الشك فى إمكانية الحصول على وظيفة.
** كذلك الشك فى الأخبار سواء التى تنشر فى الصحف, أو التى ترد فى كل وسائل الإعلام: هل هى فعلاً حقيقية أم أن وراءها غرضاً معيناً يقصده الكاتب أو المذيع. ويزداد الشك كلما تضاربت الأخبار أو تنوعت أساليب عرضها..
** وقد يتطور الأمر فيشك الإنسان فى ذاته, وفى مدى قدرته. وربما يشك فى حالته الصحية, وهل هو مريض بالمرض الفلانى, أم أن الأطباء والأقرباء يخفون الأمر عنه أو يهونون عليه وقع الخبر..! وربما فتاة يأتى شاب ليخطبها فتشك فى قبوله لها. وهل سيمضى ثم لا يعود.؟!
** بل أن الشك قد يصل إلى الإيمان أيضاً والعقيدة. مثلما حدث فى نشر الشيوعية, وبعض الكتابات الإلحادية, أو فى قيام بعض البدع والملل والنحل. ويتساءل العقل فى حيرة وفى شك: اين الحقيقة؟
** وقد يكون الشك فى امكانية الحياة مع الله، وهل هى سهلة أم صعبة؟ والى أى مدى يمكن السلوك بالمبادئ السامية فى مجتمعات أنتشر فيها الفساد، وأصبحت الفضيلة فيها محاطة بعقبات وأشواك!
** والشك عموماً يحتاج الى علاج، والى بحث ورويّة واقتناع. وفى العلاقات الاجتماعية ربما يلزمه احياناً شئ من المواجهة أو من الصراحة، أو العقاب. وهنا ينبع شك آخر: هل المواجهة أو العتاب تأتى بنتيجة سليمة أم تؤول لها حالة أكثر سوءاً؟! وهل الذى ستواجهه أو تعاتب سيقبل ذلك. أم يغضب ويثور ويهدد؟!
***


​اليأس​

أخطر ما فى الشك أنه قد يزداد حتى يتحول الى يأس. على أن اليأس اذا زاد، واذا سيطر على مشاعر انسان، فقد يجعله ينحرف أحياناً ويلجأ الى حلول غير سليمة...
** فإنسان قد يقع فى مشكلة ويحاول أن يصل الى حلها فلا يعرف. وأخيراً إن طال الوقت ولم يجد للمشكلة حلاً، قد يلجأ الى وسائل لا يرضى عنها الضمير مثل الكذب أو الغش أو التحايل مركزّا على الرغبة فى الوصول أياً كانت الوسيلة خاطئة! وإن وبخه ضميره، يرد قائلاً: ماذا افعل! ليس أمامى طريق آخر، لقد يئست... 
هذا الانسان ينقصه الصبر أو الحكمة، أو على الأقل المشورة...
** أو انسان آخر تواجهه مشكلة، فيصلى الى الله كثيراً أن ينقذه منها. وإذ يمرّ الوقت وتبقى المشكلة قائمة، ربما يدركه اليأس من حلها. ثم يوسوس له الشيطان أنه لا فائدة من الصلاة ولا منفعة، وأن الله لا يسمع أو لا يرحم... ويبدأ إيمانه أن يهتز ولا يعود يصلى من أجل هذه المشكلة ولا من أجل أى سبب آخر...
** شخص آخر تقابله فى متاعب فى حياته الزوجية، أو خلافات بينه وبين زوجته، ويحاول أن يقنعها بفكره فلا تقتنع، فتبدأ محبته لها أن أن تفتر، ويعمل على استعادة الحب القديم فلا يستطيع... وأخيراً ييأس من استمرار حياته معها، ويبدأ فى التفكير فى تطليقها. ويتم الطلاق نتيجة لليأس، ويكون مأساة للأسرة وللأولاد...
** شخص آخريزداد الخلاف بينه وبين بعض أصدقائه، ويصطدم بحقيقة تزعجه وهى خيانة من البعض، وعدم أمانة من البعض الآخر، فيشك فى الصداقة والأصدقاء، وتنحرف نفسيته، فييأس من كل هذه العلاقات، وينعزل بعيداً عن أى صديق خوفاً من أن تتكرر المأساة. ولا يعود يأتمن أحداً أو يتحدث بأسراره لأحد!!
** أو انسان كان طيب القلب متسامحاً مع الكل، فوجد أنهم يستغلون طيبته ويمتهنون كرامته. ويجد أن الوداعة والتواضع يعتبرهما البعض دليلاً على الضعف. ويتكرر هذا الأمر، فيدركه اليأس من حياة السمو والفضيلة والهدوء، وينقلب الى صورة عكسية تماماً فى معاملته مع الآخرين.. فلا يعود يغفر أية اساءة لأحد، بل يقابل السيئة بما هو اسوأ منها...
** وانسان آخر تكثر عليه المشاكل والضيقات، ويحتمل على قدر طاقته، ثم يضيق صدره أخيراً بكثرة الاحتمال. وإذ تزداد آلامه يوماً بعد يوم، ولا يجد معونة من أحد، ولا حلاً لكل ما يكابده، حينئذ يدركه اليأس ويعصره، ويفكر فى التخلص من هذه الحياة كلها بالانتحار، نتيجة ليأسه...
** أو شخص آخر يقع فى الخطيئة ثم يتوب أو يحاول التوبة، ولكنه يعود للخطيئة مرة اخرى وثانية وثالثة، فيدركه اليأس من حياة التوبة وينغمس فى الخطيئة.​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*

*موضوع جميل
ربنا معاك*


----------



## كوك (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*

_*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع يا كوكو *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*ويسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*

موضوع رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*

*موضوع رائع يا كوكو
تسلم ايديك الحلوة*


----------



## happy angel (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*

موضوع جميل بجد عن الياس والشك 

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
تحياتي لك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *ربنا معاك*


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا ماجد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع يا كوكو *_​
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_​
> _*ويسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا كوك​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا كيرلس

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*



كيريا قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا كوكو
> تسلم ايديك الحلوة*


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا كيريا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*



happy angel قال:


>


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد عن الياس والشك​
> 
> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
> 
> تحياتي لك​


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا بنوته 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*

*معاك حق يا كوكو كتير بندى فرصه للشك يهدم أحلى العلاقات ويضيع علينا أجمل الاوقات
ميرسى وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: (الشك واليأس)من حروب الشياطين*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دونا ​
وعلى تعليقك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشك واليأس*

*الشك:*
_          يعمل الشيطان على زرع الشكوك فى كل مجالات الحياة. لأن الإنسان فى حالة الشك يكون ضعيفاً, فيتمكن الشيطان من الأنتصار عليه.._
_** وما أسهل عليه أن يغرس الشك فى كل العلاقات الأجتماعية: كالشك فى إخلاص الزوج أو الزوجة, أو فى علاقة الصديق بصديقه, أو الشريك بشريكه فى العمل. الشك فى صدق الناس وفى أمانتهم وفى حسن نواياهم. وفى نياتهم ومقاصدهم. كل ذلك لكى يزعزع صلة الناس ببعضهم البعض, ويحولها إلى إنقسامات ونزاع, ويضيّع الحب الذى هو عماد الحياة الروحية والإجتماعية كلها.._
_          حتى الأمور التى يمكن أن تمر ببساطة, يعقدها الشيطان بشكوك عديدة, وقد يخلق منها مشاكل عويصة.._
_*** *إنه يشكك التلاميذ فى موسم الإمتحانات... الشك فى صعوبة الأسئلة, وفى القدرة على النجاح. وإن أمكن النجاح يثير الشك فى إمكانية التفوق والإلتحاق بكلية مرموقة. وإن نجح الطالب وتخرج, يقدّم له الشك فى إمكانية الحصول على وظيفة._
_** كذلك الشك فى الأخبار سواء التى تنشر فى الصحف, أو التى ترد فى كل وسائل الإعلام: هل هى فعلاً حقيقية أم أن وراءها غرضاً معيناً يقصده الكاتب أو المذيع. ويزداد الشك كلما تضاربت الأخبار أو تنوعت أساليب عرضها.._
_** وقد يتطور الأمر فيشك الإنسان فى ذاته, وفى مدى قدرته. وربما يشك فى حالته الصحية, وهل هو مريض بالمرض الفلانى, أم أن الأطباء والأقرباء يخفون الأمر عنه أو يهونون عليه وقع الخبر..! وربما فتاة يأتى شاب ليخطبها فتشك فى قبوله لها. وهل سيمضى ثم لا يعود.؟!_
_**** بل أن الشك قد يصل إلى الإيمان أيضاً والعقيدة. مثلما حدث فى نشر الشيوعية, وبعض الكتابات الإلحادية, أو فى قيام بعض البدع والملل والنحل. ويتساءل العقل فى حيرة وفى شك: اين الحقيقة؟_
_** وقد يكون الشك فى امكانية الحياة مع الله، وهل هى سهلة أم صعبة؟ والى أى مدى يمكن السلوك بالمبادئ السامية فى مجتمعات أنتشر فيها الفساد، وأصبحت الفضيلة فيها محاطة بعقبات وأشواك!_
_** والشك عموماً يحتاج الى علاج، والى بحث ورويّة واقتناع. وفى العلاقات الاجتماعية ربما يلزمه احياناً شئ من المواجهة أو من الصراحة، أو العقاب. وهنا ينبع شك آخر: هل المواجهة أو العتاب تأتى بنتيجة سليمة أم تؤول لها حالة أكثر سوءاً؟! وهل الذى ستواجهه أو تعاتب سيقبل ذلك. أم يغضب ويثور ويهدد؟!_
_***_​*اليأس*
_ أخطر ما فى الشك أنه قد يزداد حتى يتحول الى يأس. على أن اليأس اذا زاد، واذا سيطر على مشاعر انسان، فقد يجعله ينحرف أحياناً ويلجأ الى حلول غير سليمة..._
_** فإنسان قد يقع فى مشكلة ويحاول أن يصل الى حلها فلا يعرف. وأخيراً إن طال الوقت ولم يجد للمشكلة حلاً، قد يلجأ الى وسائل لا يرضى عنها الضمير مثل الكذب أو الغش أو التحايل مركزّا على الرغبة فى الوصول أياً كانت الوسيلة خاطئة! وإن وبخه ضميره، يرد قائلاً: ماذا افعل! ليس أمامى طريق آخر، لقد يئست... _
_          هذا الانسان ينقصه الصبر أو الحكمة، أو على الأقل المشورة..._
_** أو انسان آخر تواجهه مشكلة، فيصلى الى الله كثيراً أن ينقذه منها. وإذ يمرّ الوقت وتبقى المشكلة قائمة، ربما يدركه اليأس من حلها. ثم يوسوس له الشيطان أنه لا فائدة من الصلاة ولا منفعة، وأن الله لا يسمع أو لا يرحم... ويبدأ إيمانه أن يهتز ولا يعود يصلى من أجل هذه المشكلة ولا من أجل أى سبب آخر..._
_** شخص آخر تقابله فى متاعب فى حياته الزوجية، أو خلافات بينه وبين زوجته، ويحاول أن يقنعها بفكره فلا تقتنع، فتبدأ محبته لها أن أن تفتر، ويعمل على استعادة الحب القديم فلا يستطيع... وأخيراً ييأس من استمرار حياته معها، ويبدأ فى التفكير فى تطليقها. ويتم الطلاق نتيجة لليأس، ويكون مأساة للأسرة وللأولاد..._
_** شخص آخريزداد الخلاف بينه وبين بعض أصدقائه، ويصطدم بحقيقة تزعجه وهى خيانة من البعض، وعدم أمانة من البعض الآخر، فيشك فى الصداقة والأصدقاء، وتنحرف نفسيته، فييأس من كل هذه العلاقات، وينعزل بعيداً عن أى صديق خوفاً من أن تتكرر المأساة. ولا يعود يأتمن أحداً أو يتحدث بأسراره لأحد!!_
_** أو انسان كان طيب القلب متسامحاً مع الكل، فوجد أنهم يستغلون طيبته ويمتهنون كرامته. ويجد أن الوداعة والتواضع يعتبرهما البعض دليلاً على الضعف. ويتكرر هذا الأمر، فيدركه اليأس من حياة السمو والفضيلة والهدوء، وينقلب الى صورة عكسية تماماً فى معاملته مع الآخرين.. فلا يعود يغفر أية اساءة لأحد، بل يقابل السيئة بما هو اسوأ منها..._
_** وانسان آخر تكثر عليه المشاكل والضيقات، ويحتمل على قدر طاقته، ثم يضيق صدره أخيراً بكثرة الاحتمال. وإذ تزداد آلامه يوماً بعد يوم، ولا يجد معونة من أحد، ولا حلاً لكل ما يكابده، حينئذ يدركه اليأس ويعصره، ويفكر فى التخلص من هذه الحياة كلها بالانتحار، نتيجة ليأسه..._
_** أو شخص آخر يقع فى الخطيئة ثم يتوب أو يحاول التوبة، ولكنه يعود للخطيئة مرة اخرى وثانية وثالثة، فيدركه اليأس من حياة التوبة وينغمس فى الخطيئة._
_          على أنى أري هذه النقطة بالذات من الوقوع فى اليأس، تحتاج منا الى شرح وتفصيل أكثر، بل الى مقال خاص. فإلى اللقاء فى المقال المقبل إن أحبت نعمة الرب وعشنا._​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الشك واليأس*

ابليس دايما بيستخدم سلاح الشك واليأس
ودا أقوي سلاح عنده
عشان يبعد الانسان عن ربنا اولا
ويفقد رجائه في الحياة معاه وقوة عمل
الله معاه وانه بعيد ومش سامع
وانه سايبه في المشاكل لوحده
ومش بيحلها فبيبدأ الانسان يضعف 
وبكدا  يكون ابليس انتصر علي الانسان 
ويقدر يسيطر عليه سيطره كامله

والانسان لازم يكون قوي ويطلب المعونه دايما من ربنا
ومهما كانت ظروفه وعنده ايمان اكيد هيقدر يتغلب 
علي الشك واليأس داخله
ويهزم عدوه

ميرسي يا كوك علي الموضوع الرائع
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الشك واليأس*

موضوع جميل جدا

ومجهود رائع

بركه ونعمه الرب يسوع


معاكم​


----------



## كوك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الشك واليأس*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ابليس دايما بيستخدم سلاح الشك واليأس
> 
> ودا أقوي سلاح عنده
> عشان يبعد الانسان عن ربنا اولا
> ...


 
_*ميرسى على التعليق  الجميل*_
_*الرب يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## كوك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الشك واليأس*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا​
> 
> ومجهود رائع​
> بركه ونعمه الرب يسوع​
> ...


 

_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل يا النهيسى *_
_*الربي يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## وليم تل (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الشك واليأس*

شكرا كوك
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الشك واليأس*

موضوع جميل يا كيرو
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الشك واليأس*

*




جميل  يا كوك

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## كوك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الشك واليأس*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوك
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​


 
_*ميرسى على التعليق يا  وليم تل*_
_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*_
_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الشك واليأس*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كيرو
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
_*ميرسى على التعليق يا  كوكو*_
_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*_
_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الشك واليأس*



كليمو قال:


> *جميل يا كوك*
> 
> *شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
_*ميرسى على التعليق يا  كليمو*_
_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*_
_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------

